# Top 8 cách trị mụn đầu đen tận gốc không tái phát



## luuanh95 (17/10/19)

Mụn đầu đen xuất hiện trên mũi, má, trán , cằm ….làm mất thẩm mỹ khuôn mặt của bạn. Hãy tham khảo cách trị mụn đầu đen tận gốc sau đây để có thể đạt được làn da mịn màng tươi tắn!

*1. Cách trị mụn đầu đen bằng trứng gà*
Trứng gà là một loại thực phẩm tốt cho sức khỏe, không những vậy lòng trắng trứng gà còn có hiệu quả trị mụn cực kỳ hiệu quả.

Nguyên liệu: Trứng gà: 1 quả, vải mềm, cốc thủy tinh





​
*Cách thực hiện:*
+ Bạn tách lòng trắng trứng gà và thoa lên mặt. Với vùng mũi nhiều mụn đầu đen hơn thì bạn có thể thoa 2 đến 3 lớp cho giày rồi từ từ đặt một miếng khăn giấy lên vùng da đã bôi.

+ Đợi đến khi hỗn hợp trên da khô hẳn, bạn thực hiện bóc lớp khăn này ra khỏi mũi. Khi đó lòng trắng trứng đã khô sẽ dính chặt lấy phần đầu của mụn và kéo ra khỏi mũi nhanh chóng.

*2. Cách trị mụn đầu đen bằng mật ong*
Mật ong một sản phẩm chứa nhiều vitamin và tính kháng khuẩn cao cũng có thể giúp bạn loại bỏ được mụn đầu đen, đồng thời còn làm sáng da và chăm sóc da hiệu quả.





​
*Cách thực hiện:*
+ Bạn dùng mật ong, thoa lên vùng da bị mụn và massage đều tay theo hướng vòng tròn xung quanh để thẩm thấu tốt hơn và làn da của bạn không bị trùng khu massage theo hướng vòng tròn như vậy.

+ Liên tục khoảng 10-15 phút là bạn có thể rửa sạch lại với nước và cảm nhận làn da của bản thân.

*3. Cách trị mụn bằng kem đánh răng và muối*
Kem đánh răng có chứa chất sodium pyrophosphate có tác dụng làm sạch lỗ chân lông và làm dịu da, se khít nốt mụn, trị mụn đầu đen hiệu quả.

Muối sẽ tiêu diệt vi khuẩn ở vùng nang lông, giảm mụn và ngừa tiết dầu hiệu quả.





​
*Nguyên liệu:* Kem đánh răng: 1 thìa canh, Muối (bột mịn): 2 thìa cà phê. Bàn chải đánh răng lông mềm, khăn vải, Bát và thìa

*Cách thực hiện:*
+ Cho hỗn hợp kem đánh răng và muối vào một cái bát, sau đó bạn đánh đều bằng thìa sao cho kem đánh răng và muối quyện lại với nhau thì dừng.

+ Tiếp theo bạn làm ướt bàn chải đã chuẩn bị sẵn nhúng vào hỗn hợp và nhẹ nhàng chà lên da trong vòng 5 phút. Bạn hãy massage nhẹ lên da trong vòng 5 phút bằng tay sau đó để nguyên sau 15 phút bạn hãy thoa thêm 1 lớp kem đánh răng nữa và giữ nguyên trong vòng 5 phút.

+ Khi lớp kem đánh răng vừa thoa trở nên khô hãy rửa sạch bằng nước ấm và dùng khăn vải lau sạch. Phương pháp trị mụn đầu đen bằng kem đánh răng và muối được nhiều chị em chia sẻ bởi vì đơn giản dễ làm và hiệu quả rất cao.

+ Hãy thực hiện đều đặn phương pháp này trong 2 tuần làn da của bạn sẽ giảm mụn đầu đen rõ rệt.

*4. Cách trị mụn đầu đen bằng nha đam*
Nha đam chứa nhiều dưỡng chất như vitamin A, E, C,… và các khoáng chất cần thiết cho da: canxi, natri, kẽm,… nha đam có tác dụng làm se khít lỗ chân lông, loại bỏ các tế bào chết và vi khuẩn trong da. Bên cạnh đó chất gel có trong thân nha đam còn có vai trò trong việc kích thích tổng hợp collagen trong da, giúp da săn chắc, khỏe đẹp và có tính đàn hồi cao. Chính vì thế, nha đam không chỉ giúp loại bỏ mụn đầu đen mà còn giúp dưỡng da, làm đẹp hiệu quả.





​Bạn có thể tham khảo một số cách trị mụn bằng nha đam dưới đây:

– Nước ép nha đam: Lấy lá nha đam tươi rửa sạch, lấy phần gel trong rửa qua nước rồi mang xay nhuyễn lấy phần nước thoa lên mặt rồi mát xa trong 15-20 rồi rửa lại với nước sạch. Thực hiện 2-3 lần /tuần để có hiệu quả.

– Nha đam kết hợp rau diếp cá: Tính kháng khuẩn của rau diếp cá giúp nốt mụn giảm sưng tấy, làm lành tổn thương trên da và khô xẹp lại kết hợp với nha đam giảm thâm và se khít lỗ chân lông. Cách làm lấy rau diếp cá rửa sạch giã nát lấy nước ép, trộn cùng nước ép nha đam rồi thoa hỗn hợp lên mặt khoảng 15-20 phút rồi rửa lại với nước sạch. Thực hiện 2 lần/tuần để có kết quả tốt.

– Nha đam với mật ong, nghệ: Lấy nước ép nha đam tươi thêm vào một ít bột nghệ, mật ong, sữa và vài giọt nước hoa hồng. Trộn đều, sau đó thoa hỗn hợp này vào vùng da có mụn. Giữ nguyên trong khoảng 15 – 20 phút rồi rửa sạch với nước.

*5. Cách trị mụn đầu đen bằng cà chua*
Cà chua là nguyên liệu quá quen thuộc trong nhà bếp không chỉ tốt cho sức khỏe mà còn giúp làm đẹp da. Cà chua chứa nhiều thành phần axit tự nhiên, vitamin A, C, K và các vi chất tự nhiên mà cà chua có thể trị mụn đầu đen rất hiệu quả.





​Một số cách trị mụn đầu đen bằng cà chua bạn có thể tham khảo như:

– Mặt nạ cà chua: Bạn lấy cà chua tươi rửa sạch mang đi xay nhuyễn lấy nước ép rồi nhẹ nhàng thoa lên mặt trong 15-20 phút để các dưỡng chất thấm sâu và tiêu diệt tận gốc. Thực hiện 2-3 lần/tuần để có hiệu quả.

– Mặt nạ cà chua mật ong: Bạn làm tương tự như trên bằng cách xay nhuyễn cà chua lấy nước ép trộn đều với 1 thìa mật ong rồi thoa mát xa lên mặt từ 15-20 phút rồi rửa lại với nước sạch.

– Mặt nạ cà chua với bột yến mạch: Cà chua rửa sạch xay nhuyễn sau đó trộn cùng bột yến mạch và mật ong được hỗn hợp. Bạn thoa hỗn hợp lên mặt rồi mát xa đều trong khoảng 15-20 phút rồi rửa sạch.

*6. Cách trị mụn đầu đen bằng khoai tây*
Trong khoai tây chứa nhiều hàm lượng tinh bột, muối khoáng, vitamin C,… phong phú có trong khoai tây rất tốt cho sức khỏe cũng như làn da. Khoai tây có tác dụng giảm vết nhăn, dưỡng da khô, tẩy da chết rất hiệu quả.

Đặc biệt chất axit chlorogenic trong khoai tây còn có tác dụng hỗ trợ điều trị mụn đầu đen và xóa bỏ vết thâm do mụn để lại một cách hiệu quả.

Cách thực hiện:

+ Để trị mụn đầu đen bạn chỉ cần dùng củ khoai tây tươi thái lát rồi đắp mặt để 15-20 phút rồi rửa lại với nước sạch.

+  Thực hiện 2-3 lần/tuần để có hiệu quả tốt nhất.

*7. Cách trị mụn đầu đen bằng bột trà xanh*
Bột trà xanh chứa nhiều chất chống oxy hóa cao gấp 20 lần vitamin E, axit tannin… cùng hàng loạt các khoáng chất thiết yếu khác, giúp xóa tan nỗi lo về mụn trứng cá và vết thâm, đem đến làn da mượt mà không tỳ vết.





​
Cách thực hiện:

+ Bạn lấy 2 muỗng bột trà xanh hòa trộn cùng 2 muỗng cà phê mật ong được hỗn hợp.

+ Sau đó bạn thoa lên mặt để trong 15-20 phút sau đó rửa lại với nước sạch.

+ Thực hiện 1-2 lần/tuần nhé!

*8. Cách trị mụn đầu đen tại Thẩm mỹ viện Vietcharm*
Nếu như các phương pháp trị mụn tự nhiên tại nhà chỉ mang lại hiệu quả trị mụn tạm thời và chỉ hiệu quả đối với những trường hợp bị mụn nhẹ thì các giải pháp trị mụn công nghệ cao sẽ giúp loại bỏ tận gốc các nhân mụn đen cứng đầu, ngăn ngừa tái phát.





Nếu có nhu cầu trị mụn tận gốc bằng công nghệ kháng khuẩn đa tầng, các bạn hãy liên hệ qua hotline: 0941.939.393 – 0911.688.666 hoặc đến trực tiếp địa chỉ 305 Kim Mã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội để được các chuyên gia thăm khám và tư vấn tận tình.


----------



## Crazis.vn (18/10/19)

thông tin rất hữu ích ạ!!!


----------



## Hoa nguyễnn (10/12/19)

Trứng gà là một loại thực phẩm tốt cho sức khỏe, không những vậy lòng trắng trứng gà còn có hiệu quả trị mụn cực kỳ hiệu quả.


----------



## tranggg (15/6/20)

Kem đánh răng có chứa chất sodium pyrophosphate có tác dụng làm sạch lỗ chân lông và làm dịu da, se khít nốt mụn, trị mụn đầu đen hiệu quả.


----------

